# What year is my Shelby flyer mens long tank??



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 5, 2015)

Just picked this up the other day was wondering was year it may be. Serial number starts with a V. Looks all complete just missing the drop stand its has a clip. No horn the tank. I did notice it has on the seat post you can adjust it 3 ways. Kinda like the airlflow seat post wierd. Well any knowledge on the bike would be helpful thank you again!


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 5, 2015)

Killer Shelby George. I'll take a stab at it and say 1938. 38 was the first year for that Style of truss rods. Sprocket also debuted in 38. Seen that post before for Lobdell seats but don't know what the purpose for that strange mount was. Great OG bike. Congrads.


----------



## cds2323 (Dec 5, 2015)

That's a nice Shelby model 32. It first was shown in the 39 catalog. The seat post is the same adjustable one used with the horizontal sprung torpedo seat and is quite desirable. 

I'd date your bike to 1940. I have a similar bike with a Pirate headbadge ( see avatar). Mine also has a V serial number that is about 40,000 units lower than yours. Mine has a Morrow J1 hub that I used to date it. I also have a Western Flyer badged one that has the same seat post. There are subtle differences between the different badged Shelby versions. Racks,chainguards, seats and lights seem to vary quite a bit. Not uncommon with Shelby.

I'm looking for that same chainguard on yours in blue. I also have the matching girls model with tank in blue but the chainguard has different mounting points.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 5, 2015)

Thank you Rollfaster on the info...and Cds2323 that's a nice bike there..i see you have a lucky seat post, i guess it is the famous seat post that all those shelbys have by the way the seat post is very long on mine! Your fender braces are different then mine as well. But very cool a pair of twins with different headbadges! Id like to see more pics of your bike and your girls bike! Oh by the way your missing a drop stand as well? Im guessing this model came with a drop stand as well!


----------



## cds2323 (Dec 5, 2015)

Yes, the Pirate bike has the earlier flat braces. The girls bike I have, also from early 1940, has the channeled braces like your bike. Both have rear stands. I have the stand off the boys bike as I ride it a lot and it also had a side stand. Drop stands can rattle to much and are easier to tip over, the bike has enough dents already!!
The seat post I have like yours on the Western Flyer is also long, the Pirate and the girls bike have different seat posts since they don't have Lobdell seats.
If you use the search under Pirate you'll find other photos I've posted of the bike. Unfortunately don't have pictures of the girls bike and its stored for winter.


----------



## cds2323 (Dec 6, 2015)

Just checked the girls bike. Has a J1 Morrow hub. Serial number V814669. The fender braces are channeled like Goldengreeks bike. It also has the same blue ribbed headlight.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 6, 2015)

Post up a pic......cds2323.....My shelby flyer has New departure rear hub on it!


----------



## cds2323 (Dec 6, 2015)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Post up a pic......cds2323.....My shelby flyer has New departure rear hub on it!





It's upstairs in storage. I'll try and dig it out and get a picture. It still needs to be cleaned up. Maybe a good winter project!


----------



## cds2323 (Dec 9, 2015)

George,

Here's the Shelby girls model I have. Pulled it down from storage for a picture. Had to put on a front wheel for the picture. I have the front wheel with the blue rim, it's currently needing to be relaced as I started to work on this one before packing up for winter.

There's also a pic of the rear reflector that is on the girls bike. The boys Pirate bike also has the same reflector. It even has the same imperfections in the glass. Both appear to be original to the bike.

Edit: the rear stand is off and being used on another bike til this one gets cleaned/rebuilt. Has a Cadillac head badge.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 9, 2015)

Very cool on the girls bike be perfect match uo for my mens bike.....thanxs for the pic.. oh by the way i do have a shelby chainguard in blue with white pin strips that will match the mens bike.. it looks just like the one you have on it now kinda.


----------



## cds2323 (Jan 30, 2016)

Curious if you've done anything with this one. Clean it? Or get it ready to ride?


----------

